# Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden



## PCGH-Redaktion (23. Mai 2014)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*

					Das OLG Koblenz hat nun entschieden, dass ehemalige Partner einen Anspruch auf die Löschung von intimen und erotischen Fotos haben, wenn die Beziehung beendet wurde. Normalerweise lassen sich einmal erteile Genehmigungen nur scher revidieren. In diesem - allgemeingültigen - Fall könnten die Bilder das Ansehen der Klägerin mindern, wenn diese veröffentlicht würden.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*


----------



## DARK_SESSION (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*

Heißt wohl für die Zukunft auf CD brennen, ist vielleicht nicht so einfach die Daten davon zu löschen


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*

Geht wohl eher um die die schon im Netz gelandet sind. Da dürfte es sehr sehr schwierig werden irgendwas nachhaltig zu löschen da das nunmal eine Eigenart des Internets ist. Und beim "Eigentümer" was zu löschen dürfte erst Recht unmöglich sein, ich glaube kaum dass die Polizei mit nem Durchsuchungsbefehl anrückt um die Festplatten der Person nach freizügigen Bildern der Ex zu filzen


----------



## Adi1 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*

Mir ist sowieso schleierhaft, warum man sollte Fotos veröffentlichen muss.


----------



## CD LABS: Radon Project (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*



Adi1 schrieb:


> Mir ist sowieso schleierhaft, warum man sollte Fotos veröffentlichen muss.


 
Klicks und damit Geld---oder Demütigung des Ex-Partners!
Hass und Macht---beides Situationen, in denen Menschen sehr kreativ werden


----------



## saphira33 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*

Finde ich ungerecht... wie soll er denn seiner nächsten Freundin zeigen das seine Ex hässlicher ist


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*

Wer will das denn überprüfen


----------



## saphira33 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*

Ich  sogar gratis je nach dem wie die Ex ausgesehen hat


----------



## Dwalinn (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*

Dazu der Preisvergleich der Top 10 Fotogeräte 
 ach das find ich i-wie geil xD


----------



## Teo_90 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*

Ich behalt meine


----------



## Cosmas (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*

richtiges urteil, aber sinnlos und undurchführ oder unüberprüfbar, ausserdem gehts ja nur um nackt/sexbilder normale fotos fallen eh nicht darunter...wer sowas ins netz stellen muss, hat eh nen schaden und wer sich nach nur nen paar wochen gleich auf sowas einlässt, 3 mal benutzt und dann weggeworfen wird, ist genauso bescheuert...in zeiten des inets muss man da ein wenig umdenken, wer nicht will das iwas iwo auftaucht, sollte sowas erst gar nicht so einfach machen lassen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*



Cosmas schrieb:


> wer nicht will das iwas iwo auftaucht, sollte sowas erst gar nicht so einfach machen lassen.


 
Stimmt - aber wo steht geschrieben, dass die Person die auf den Bildern ist überhaupt weiß dass solche Bilder existieren?
In Zeiten in denen eine Kamera mit einer 2mm großen Linse in nem Kugelschreiber bereits verhältnismäßig gute Bilder für wenig Geld macht ist es kein wirkliches Problem, unbemerkt bestimmte Dinge zu filmen, auch wenn dazu natürlich einiges an Moralversagen gehört.


----------



## KrHome (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*



> Das Urteil bedeutet auch das vorzeitige Ende von Rachefeldzügen im  Internet (nun dürfte es gar nicht mehr soweit kommen), wo ehemalige  Partner Intimfotos von sich veröffentlichen.


Diese Schlussfolgerung des News-Autors ergibt keinen Sinn, denn Rachefeldzüge im Internet waren auch vorher in der Regel schon strafbar bzw. schadensersatzfähig, da selbst dann, wenn dem Fotografen die Fotos von der abgebildeten Person überlassen wurden, nicht davon auszugehen war, dass dies auch mit der Einwilligung sie im Internet zu veröffentlichen geschehen ist.

Das Urteil konkretisiert nur nochmal den Umstand, dass sich ein Anspruch auf Löschung schon aus der abstrakten Gefahr "mit den Bildern könnte Schindluder getrieben werden" ergeben kann. Es bedarf somit nicht erst eines konkreten Verdachts gegen den Ex-Partner.


----------



## DarkScorpion (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*



Teo_90 schrieb:


> Ich behalt meine


 

Freundin oder die Intimfotos


----------



## Wavebreaker (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*

PCGH ... nochmal: P-C-G-H (*PC* *G*ames *H*ardware).

Muss ich mehr schreiben? Diese Nachricht gehört in die Boulevard-Presse, nicht auf die Internetseite eines Hardware und Games Magazins. 

"Schuster, bleib bei deinem Leisten."


----------



## yingtao (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*



CrimsoN 2.0 schrieb:


> Wer will das denn überprüfen


 
Ob die gelöscht wurden kann keiner wirklich prüfen aber falls die irgendwie, irgendwo auftauchen hat man schnell nen Schuldigen gefunden. Und zu sagen das man gehackt wurde oder die Bilder einem gestohlen wurden bringt dann nichts, da man ja gar nicht mehr im Besitz der Bilder gewesen sein dürfte. In erster Linie kann das nur die Verbreitung von solchen Bildern in Zukunft etwas eindämmen.

Mal gucken ob Revision eingelegt wird und ob andere Gerichte ähnliche Urteile fällen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*

Ich bin zwar auch bei manchen Artikeln auch sehr skeptisch ob die wirklich bei uns auf die Main müssen, bei dem hier sehe ich aber genug Verbindung zu Daten/Internet/Technik/Recht dass man es auf "Tellerrand" verbuchen kann.

Da finde ich ehrlich gesagt Mainstream-Seiten die beispielsweise Grafikkarten "testen" und dabei unglaublichen Blödsinn verbreiten wesentlich schlimmer


----------



## DarkScorpion (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Da finde ich ehrlich gesagt Mainstream-Seiten die beispielsweise Grafikkarten "testen" und dabei unglaublichen Blödsinn verbreiten wesentlich schlimmer


 

Du meinst Computer Bild?


----------



## D4rkResistance (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*



> "Der Entscheid fußt darauf, dass nackte Bilder das Ansehen der Frau  beeinflussen können, während das bei bekleideten nicht der Fall ist."


Naja kommt auf die Bilder an! Ich würde von einer Frau, die sich nackt fotografieren lässt auf jeden Fall mehr halten, als von einer, die bekleidet irgendwo besoffen und vollgekotzt in der Ecke liegt. Wenngleich ich mir bei letzterem dann die Frage stellen würde, wer solche Bilder seiner Ex auf dem PC hat...aber das diente hier ja nur als Vergleich!


----------



## rabe08 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*

Um den Diskussionsteilnehmern den Fall nahe zu bringen:

- Fotograf hatte Freundin, jetzt nicht mehr
- Fotograf hat Fotos von Freundin gemacht, gem. Pressemitteilung bekleidet, unbekleidet und wohl auch ein paar mit Fernsteuerung oder Zeitverzögerung (da war dann Fotograf + Freundin drauf)
- als nicht mehr zusammen, wollte Exfreundin nicht, dass Fotograf noch solch Fotos besitzt
- Veröffentlichung, Rache etc.pp. hat nix mit diese Fall zu tun

Urteil ist noch nicht veröffentlicht, nur Pressemitteilung.


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Du meinst Computer Bild?


 
Bei denen passts zumindest in ihr Themengebiet - was die Inhalte aber leider nicht besser macht. 



D4rkResistance schrieb:


> die bekleidet irgendwo besoffen und  vollgekotzt in der Ecke liegt. Wenngleich ich mir bei letzterem dann die  Frage stellen würde, wer solche Bilder seiner Ex auf dem PC  hat...


 
Vorausschauende Racheplanung?^^


----------



## Flay (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*

Ist durchaus ein kontroverses Urteil, weil in dem Fall die Situation so war, dass beide mit den Fotos einverstanden waren, und auch nichts davon veröffentlicht wurde, es ging also rein darum, ob der Angeklagte die Intimfotos noch selber besitzen durfte oder nicht (Internet-Law » Anspruch auf Löschung intimer Foto- und Filmaufnahmen nach Beziehungsende).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*

Und wenn die Kinder ausziehen, muss das Fotoalbum mit den alten Strandfotos vom 3 jährigen Nackedei verbrannt werden


----------



## Redbull0329 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*



> Das Fall ging vor Gericht


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*

Schaffen wir es, dass hier noch ein paar sinnvolle Kommentare kommen? Ansonsten wäre es nämlich vorzuziehen, dass der Thread nicht weiter fortgeführt wird.


----------



## Shurchil (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*

Generell befürworte ich solch ein Urteil. 

Aber irgendwie auch doof. Weil: meine Freundin wird mich irgendwann verlassen. Der Tag wird kommen, glaubt mir.  
Und da will ich die Fotos doch behalten, weil..naja...sie ist halt echt heiß.


----------



## Bhaalzac (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*

Hat nicht jeder ein "Recht auf sein eigenes Bildnis"? Das heißt, dass Fotos, die gegen meinen Willen von mir gemacht wurden, vernichtet werden müssen. Letztendlich ist dieses Gerichtsurteil für mich eine sinnvolle Ausweitung dieses Rechtsgundsatzes, dass ich nach einer Überlassung dieses Rechtes, dieses auch wieder einziehen kann.

Meiner Meinung nach ein richtiges und notwendiges Urteil.


----------



## norse (23. Mai 2014)

Shurchil schrieb:


> Generell befürworte ich solch ein Urteil.  Aber irgendwie auch doof. Weil: meine Freundin wird mich irgendwann verlassen. Der Tag wird kommen, glaubt mir.  Und da will ich die Fotos doch behalten, weil..naja...sie ist halt echt heiß.




Made my Day!  wie geil! 




Ich find das Urteil genau richtig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*

Ziemlich dünnes Eis da man mitunter wirklich nicht weiß wer tatsächlich irgendwann was abgelichtet hat was einem peinlich sein könnte? Aber kann man einem nicht auch mit einem normalen Foto schädigen wenn ein passender Kommentar vorhanden ist?


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*

Also soweit ich das Verfahren verstehe, ist gemeint, dass eben alle gemachten Nacktbilder (oder ähnlich erotisch/kompromitierend) vom EX-Partner gelöscht werden müssen. Wenn die Frau vor Gericht Recht bekommt, könnte sie im Zweifel (und bei begründeten Verdacht) durchaus mit nem Durchsuchungsbefehl die Räumlichkeiten ihres EX durchsuchen und eventuell gefundene Bilder löschen/vernichten lassen.

Ist auf der einen Seite eine gute Sache. Wobei auf der anderen Seite auch wieder unnötig, weil man als anständiger Mensch solche Bilder nach einer Trennung eh vernichtet.


----------



## Oberst Klink (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*



Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Also soweit ich das Verfahren verstehe, ist gemeint, dass eben alle gemachten Nacktbilder (oder ähnlich erotisch/kompromitierend) vom EX-Partner gelöscht werden müssen. Wenn die Frau vor Gericht Recht bekommt, könnte sie im Zweifel (und bei begründeten Verdacht) durchaus mit nem Durchsuchungsbefehl die Räumlichkeiten ihres EX durchsuchen und eventuell gefundene Bilder löschen/vernichten lassen.
> 
> Ist auf der einen Seite eine gute Sache. Wobei auf der anderen Seite auch wieder unnötig, weil man als anständiger Mensch solche Bilder nach einer Trennung eh vernichtet.


 
Ja, wenn z.B. die Bilder dann doch im Internet landen sollten und die Ex das mitbekommt. Dann wäre eine Hausdurchsuchung schon gerechtfertigt. Aber das nützt ja auch alles nichts, wenn er die Bilder irgendwo bei Bekannten gebunkert hat. Immerhin sind solche Leute durch das Urteil jetzt ja vorgewarnt. Und wenn diese Leute wollen, finden sie immer irgendein Versteck  So ein USB-Stick passt ja überall hin.


----------



## g-13mrnice (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*

Dann, liebe PC Games Hardware, auf das wir nie getrennter Wege gehen müssen


----------



## Johnny05 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*

Entschuldigt meine Ausdrucksweise,
aber Wer zur Hölle ist so dämlich und veröffentlicht Nacktfotos von der Freundin oder der EX im Netz ? Grundsätzlich begrüsse Ich das Urteil,aber gegen die Dummheit der Menschen hilft auch keine Justiz der Welt.....

Mfg

Johnny05


----------



## unre4l (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*

Naja, selbst wenn die Polizei mit einem Durchsuchungsbefehl ankommen würde, dann könnte man die ganzen Sachen einfach in einem TrueCrypt Container schmeißen inkl. 64-stelliges Passwort, SHA-512 Hash, AES-Twofish-Serpent Verschlüsselung und die Sache ist erstmal gegessen ;D


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*



Bhaalzac schrieb:


> Hat nicht jeder ein "Recht auf sein eigenes Bildnis"? Das heißt, dass Fotos, die gegen meinen Willen von mir gemacht wurden, vernichtet werden müssen.



Es geht hier aber um Bilder, die mit Einverstädnis erstellt wurden.




Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Also soweit ich das Verfahren verstehe, ist gemeint, dass eben alle gemachten Nacktbilder (oder ähnlich erotisch/kompromitierend) vom EX-Partner gelöscht werden müssen. Wenn die Frau vor Gericht Recht bekommt, könnte sie im Zweifel (und bei begründeten Verdacht) durchaus mit nem Durchsuchungsbefehl die Räumlichkeiten ihres EX durchsuchen und eventuell gefundene Bilder löschen/vernichten lassen.
> 
> Ist auf der einen Seite eine gute Sache. Wobei auf der anderen Seite auch wieder unnötig, weil man als anständiger Mensch solche Bilder nach einer Trennung eh vernichtet.


 
Also ich persönlich finde es nicht sonderlich gut (gerade in einer angespannten Nach-Beziehungssituation), wenn man gegenseitige Hausdurchsuchungen veranlassen kann. Da sich derartige Bilder zudem quasi überall verstecken lassen, wäre die Privatsphäre sogar massiv gefährdet.


----------



## Joselman (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*

Ich kapier das nicht. Die Fotos gehören dem Fotograf, er hat das Einverständnis zum Zeitpunkt der Aufnahmen gehabt. Es wurde niemand gedemütigt mit irgendwelchen Veröffentlichungen. Was soll das!? 

Das Gericht entscheidet quasi das ihm das Eigentum genommen wird. Sorry da sollen sich die Leute vorher überlegen wozu sie einwilligen!


----------



## PunkPuster (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*



Joselman schrieb:


> Ich kapier das nicht. Die Fotos gehören dem Fotograf, er hat das Einverständnis zum Zeitpunkt der Aufnahmen gehabt. Es wurde niemand gedemütigt mit irgendwelchen Veröffentlichungen. Was soll das!?
> 
> Das Gericht entscheidet quasi das ihm das Eigentum genommen wird. Sorry da sollen sich die Leute vorher überlegen wozu sie einwilligen!


 
this^


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*



Joselman schrieb:


> Ich kapier das nicht. Die Fotos gehören dem Fotograf, er hat das Einverständnis zum Zeitpunkt der Aufnahmen gehabt. Es wurde niemand gedemütigt mit irgendwelchen Veröffentlichungen. Was soll das!?


 In dem Fall geht´s auch um erotische Bilder, die besagter Photograph von seiner damaligen Freundin gemacht hatte und die auch nach der Trennung noch bei ihm im Studium standen. Er hatte zum Zeitpunkt der Aufnahme das Einverständnis der Frau - und nach der Trennung hat sie´s widerrufen. Ich persönlich finde es schon schlimm, dass die Frau das mit ner Klage klären muss, obwohl es eigentlich der Anstand schon regeln sollte!

Um´s mal ganz extrem zu formulieren: Wenn eine Frau einmal ja zu S** sagt, bedeutet dass dann automatisch, dass diese Zusage auch nach einer Trennung noch gültig ist?


----------



## Ion (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*

Wie kann man denn nachweisen das der Ex-Partner die Bilder auch wirklich löscht? Jeder der halbwegs was von Computern versteht und Daten sichern möchte lässt sowas ohnehin nicht auf der Systemplatte 


> Wobei auf der anderen Seite auch wieder unnötig, weil man als  anständiger Mensch solche Bilder nach einer Trennung eh vernichtet.


So sehe ich das auch, solche Bilder hat bestimmt jeder mal auf dem PC (gehabt), man sollte Mensch genug sein können, diese nach der Trennung entweder zu löschen oder für sich zu behalten. Ihr selbst würdest das von eurem Ex-Partner auch erwarten, oder?


----------



## rabe08 (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*



Bhaalzac schrieb:


> Hat nicht jeder ein "Recht auf sein eigenes Bildnis"? Das heißt, dass Fotos, die gegen meinen Willen von mir gemacht wurden, vernichtet werden müssen. Letztendlich ist dieses Gerichtsurteil für mich eine sinnvolle Ausweitung dieses Rechtsgundsatzes, dass ich nach einer Überlassung dieses Rechtes, dieses auch wieder einziehen kann.
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach ein richtiges und notwendiges Urteil.


 
Na, ganz so einfach ist nicht. Die Freudin war schließlich damit einverstanden, die Bilder zu machen. Und die Nicht-Nackt-Bilder waren auch kein Problem für sie. Da Recht am eigenen Bild ist übrigens ein Recht, das eigentlich keine on/off Funktion hat. Einverstanden ist einverstanden. Ich bin auf das Urteil gespannt.


----------



## Brehministrator (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*

Ob er die Bilder wirklich löscht (oder nicht doch noch irgendwo ne externe Festplatte damit hat), kann doch eh keiner nachprüfen. Auch ob er sich die Bilder jeden Abend zu Hause ansieht, kann keiner nachprüfen.

Das Urteil dient in meinen Augen lediglich dazu, Leute wie ihn von vorneherein davon abzuhalten, jemals auf die Idee zu kommen, eines der Bilder zu veröffentlichen oder kommerziell zu verwenden. Denn damit würde er ja automatisch beweisen, dass er der Löschungsaufforderung nicht nachgekommen war. Ich nehme an, dann wären die strafrechtlichen Folgen schwerwiegender für ihn, als ohne dieses Urteil (keine Ahnung, bin kein Jurist).

Deshalb finde ich das Urteil gut. Wie gesagt: Es kommt ja keiner vom Gericht bei ihm zu Hause vorbei und prüft das nach ^^ Nur sollte er jetzt tunlichst dafür sorgen, dass die Bilder nicht aus seinen Händen geraten. Wie es sich auch gehört.


----------



## cuthbert (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*



rabe08 schrieb:


> bin auf das Urteil gespannt.


 Das war das Urteil  

Ich finde es zwar richtig, dass solche Bilder nach der Beziehung gelöscht gehören, wenn es einem von beiden unangenehm ist, aber wie hier schon mehrfach gesagt wurde, wie soll man das denn sicher stellen? 

Irgendwo in die cloud geladen als "privates" Backup, auf nem versteckten Speicher-Stick oder sonst wo. Digitale Medien lassen sich unbemerkt und überallhin kopieren. Wie soll da sie Löschung erzwungen werden? Selbst wenn vor dem Augen des Ex Partners und der Polizei alle PCs etc. des Angeklagten durchsucht und sämtlich Bilder gelöscht werden, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass sie nicht mehr existieren. 

Hier würde nur der Anstand helfen. Den sicher einige nicht haben. 

Auch wenn der Gedanke dahinter verständlich ist, ist das Urteil einfach nicht 100%ig durchführbar.


----------



## MfDoom (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*

Natürlich ist das Urteil ein Erfolg weil der ehemalige Partner auf Schadenersatz verklagt werden kann wenn er die Fotos veröffentlicht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*

Die Veröffentlichung war schon immer verboten, da ändert sich gar nichts. Im Verfahren geht es einzig und allein um den privaten Besitz "für sich selbst".


----------



## othm (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*

Und der private Besitz ist kaum bei jedem nachzuprüfen..  Achja..


----------



## MfDoom (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Veröffentlichung war schon immer verboten, da ändert sich gar nichts. Im Verfahren geht es einzig und allein um den privaten Besitz "für sich selbst".


Werden die Fotos veröffentlicht beweist das das die Fotos nicht gelöscht wurden. Im Artikel steht das die Frau eine Veröffentlichung verhindern will, nichts von "für sich selbst"


----------



## eXEC-XTX (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*

Das Urteil grundsätzlich ist eigentlich sinnvoll. Praktisch kann das keiner Nachvollziehen. Ich habe wöchentliche Datensicherungen mit Acronis, die 12 Monate zurückreichen. Da kann ich gerne irgendwem ein kleines Video schicken, bei dem ich diese Bilder gelöscht habe. Das gleiche gilt für Bilder, die vorher auf DVD kopiert wurden.
Rechtlich also ein richtiges Urteil, aber im Zeitalter von CD, DVD, Dropbox und Datensicherungen nicht durchsetzbar


----------



## Nuallan (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*



Wavebreaker schrieb:


> Diese Nachricht gehört in die Boulevard-Presse, nicht auf die Internetseite eines Hardware und Games Magazins.


 
PCGH gehört doch schon lange zur Boulevard-Presse..


----------



## mkm2907 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*

Lechz. Wo sind denn die intimen Fotos?


----------



## Wavebreaker (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich bin zwar auch bei manchen Artikeln auch sehr skeptisch ob die wirklich bei uns auf die Main müssen, bei dem hier sehe ich aber genug Verbindung zu Daten/Internet/Technik/Recht dass man es auf "Tellerrand" verbuchen kann.
> 
> Da finde ich ehrlich gesagt Mainstream-Seiten die beispielsweise Grafikkarten "testen" und dabei unglaublichen Blödsinn verbreiten wesentlich schlimmer



Sorry, dass ich Dir da widersprechen muss. Nur, weil in dem Artikel die Wörter "Internet" und "Datenträger" zu finden sind, hat das nicht unbedingt was mit Hardware und Games zu tun. Da einen Zusammenhang herstellen zu wollen, ist ziemlich gewagt.
So, wie ich das sehen, hat diese "News" nur einen Zweck: Klicks erzeugen. Wenn man ein hübsches Mädel als Titelbild und das Wort "Intimbild" im Titel selbst hat, generiert das sicherlich einige davon. Sex sells, nun einmal...


----------



## Nuallan (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*



mkm2907 schrieb:


> Lechz. Wo sind denn die intimen Fotos?


 
Die gibts nur bei PCGH Plus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*



othm schrieb:


> Und der private Besitz ist kaum bei jedem nachzuprüfen..  Achja..


 
Wenn ein Rechtsanspruch auf Löschung besteht, dann besteht ggf. auch ein Anspruch auf Überprüfung desselbigen. Das könnte noch interessant werden...




MfDoom schrieb:


> Werden die Fotos veröffentlicht beweist das das die Fotos nicht gelöscht wurden. Im Artikel steht das die Frau eine Veröffentlichung verhindern will, nichts von "für sich selbst"


 
Die Frau will nicht erreichen, dass eine Veröffentlichung unter Strafe steht, sonder sie will von vorneherein jede Veröffentlichung prinzipiell ausschließen, in dem sie jede Form von Besitz der Bilder - einschließlich "für sich selbst" - verbietet. Also so ähnlich wie "nur wenn ihr ihm die Finger abhacken, ist sichergestellt, dass er nicht klaut. Das er die Finger vielleicht gar nicht dafür aber für etwas anderes verwenden möchte, ist irrelevant".


----------



## cuthbert (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn ein Rechtsanspruch auf Löschung besteht, dann besteht ggf. auch ein Anspruch auf Überprüfung desselbigen. Das könnte noch interessant werden...


Das befürchte ich allerdings auch. Die Frage ist, wie weit darf zur Durchsetzung des Urteils die Privatsphäre des einen zu Gunsten der Privatsphäre des anderen aufgehoben werden? Wenn angeordnet werden könnte, dass Beamte auf der Suche nach den Bildern den kompletten PC durchforsten können, muss die Gegenpartei zwangsweise Privatsphäre aufgeben, die nichts mit dem eigentlichen Fall zu tun hat. Zusätzlich ist eine gründliche Löschung aus genannten Gründen nicht garantiert. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> "nur wenn ihr ihm die Finger abhacken, ist sichergestellt, dass er nicht klaut. Das er die Finger vielleicht gar nicht dafür aber für etwas anderes verwenden möchte, ist irrelevant".


 Ich denke hier geht es auch um den privaten Konsum und nicht nur um die Verbreitung, also der an sich wirklich kriminellen Handlung. Und wozu sonst sollte der Angeklagte die Bilder behalten wollen, wenn er sie nicht auch konsumieren möchte? Der Vergleich mit den Fingern hinkt hier etwas.


----------



## SaftSpalte (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*

einfach keine machen . somit landen die auch nicht bei Drittabnehmer   erspart viel nerven


----------



## matt.berger (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*

Ja gut, aber wie wollen sie feststellen ob alles gelöscht wurde? Oder schaut einem der Vollzugsbeamte beim Löschen über die Schulter?


----------



## mmayr (24. Mai 2014)

Die haben die NSA im Boot. Über ihre modifizierten Modems und Router und Switches löschen sie sämtliche Bilder am PC per Fernzugriff. JPG, tif, gif, png und bmp sind somit bald Geschichte. Nur in PDF konvertierte Bolder bleiben verschont.
Sch......, wo ist meine ALU-Haube,....... Ich spüre elektromagnetische Schwingungen........ Verschwörung...........Ende der Menschheit......


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*



cuthbert schrieb:


> Das befürchte ich allerdings auch. Die Frage ist, wie weit darf zur Durchsetzung des Urteils die Privatsphäre des einen zu Gunsten der Privatsphäre des anderen aufgehoben werden? Wenn angeordnet werden könnte, dass Beamte auf der Suche nach den Bildern den kompletten PC durchforsten können, muss die Gegenpartei zwangsweise Privatsphäre aufgeben, die nichts mit dem eigentlichen Fall zu tun hat. Zusätzlich ist eine gründliche Löschung aus genannten Gründen nicht garantiert.


 Eine Durchsuchung wird ja nicht "mal eben" genehmigt. Da braucht´s schon stichhaltige Gründe für. Denke nicht, dass die Frau sich einfach hinstellen und sagen kann, dass er noch Bilder von ihr hat - schon gibt´s ne Durchsuchung. Da würden ihr schon die Leute von der Polizei ne passende Antwort geben. Bis eine Durchsuchung genehmigt wird, muss schon einiges passieren - zumindest auf dieser "privaten" Ebene. Von daher sehe ich da kein großes Problem.


----------



## XyZaaH (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*

Dann kopiert man die Bilder halt in ein TrueCrypt Volumen, und auf einen Stick, den man zu einem Kumpel für ein paar Tage bringt


----------



## Brehministrator (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*



XyZaaH schrieb:


> Dann kopiert man die Bilder halt in ein TrueCrypt Volumen, und auf einen Stick, den man zu einem Kumpel für ein paar Tage bringt


 Erstens: Falls es wirklich eine Hausdurchsuchung gäbe, um zu prüfen, ob die Bilder weg sind (was ich für völlig unrealistisch halte, weil kein Richter da einen begründeten Tatverdacht sehen würde), dann wüsstest du offensichtlich nicht vorher, wann diese Durchsuchung stattfindet ^^ Also nix mit "Stick vorher weg bringen" 

Zweitens: Bei den TrueCrypt-Containern gibt es auch viel zu beachten: Falls dein Datenträger bei einer Hausdurchsuchung beschlagnahmt wird, und es irgendwie zu erkennen ist, dass eine bestimmte Datei ein verschlüsseltes Archiv oder Volumen ist (z.B. am Dateinamen oder so), dann kann dich das Gericht zwingen, das Passwort herauszugeben (in schlimmen Fällen kommst du in Beugehaft, bis du das richtige Passwort hergibst - das aber eher nur, wenn Menschenleben in Gefahr sind). Man sollte also tunlichst seine TrueCrypt-Container als andere Dateien tarnen (z.B. als AVI, und dann sagen: "Die hab ich runtergeladen, aber die Datei scheint kaputt zu sein").


----------



## cuthbert (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*



Brehministrator schrieb:


> Erstens: Falls es wirklich eine Hausdurchsuchung gäbe, um zu prüfen, ob die Bilder weg sind (was ich für völlig unrealistisch halte, weil kein Richter da einen begründeten Tatverdacht sehen würde), dann wüsstest du offensichtlich nicht vorher, wann diese Durchsuchung stattfindet ^^ Also nix mit "Stick vorher weg bringen"


Selbst damit wäre nicht sichergestellt, dass derjenige nicht schon vorher ein nicht-lokales Backup erstellt hat. Und wie soll sicher gestellt werden, dass diese nicht lokalen Kopien auch gelöscht werden? Wenn jemand davon Kenntnis hat, dass er irgendwann gezwungen werden könnte, die Bilder zu löschen, dies aber unter alle Umständen vermeiden möchte, hat er noch massig Zeit, die Dateien vorher zu "sichern". Da braucht es kein TrueCrypt oder sonst was. In Zeiten der Cloud kann man alles easy online speichern, ohne dass davon eine Spur auf den lokalen Platten zu finden ist.

Im Prinzip müssten also auch alle "Cloud"-Accounts desjenigen offen gelegt werden, damit auch diese nach den Bildern durchsucht werden. Was aber wenn jemand z.B. einfach ne Wegwerf-Email genutzt hat, um einen Dropbox-Account anzulegen? Im lokalen Mail-Programm ist dann davon keine Spur zu sehen. Sicher mit aller Gewalt ließe sich in der Browser-History was feststellen, welche man aber auch löschen kann.

Wenn der Bildbesitzer komplett paranoid ist (und sehr verzweifelt bemüht, die Bilder zu behalten) kann man für solche Unterfangen noch ne Virtuelle Maschine + Proxy nutzen oder gleich nen komplett anderen Rechner und Inet-Anschluss. 

Ich sehe einfach nicht, wie dieses Urteil auch nur den Hauch einer Chance hat, 100%ig durchgesetzt werden zu können, außer bei kompletten DAUs.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*



cuthbert schrieb:


> Ich denke hier geht es auch um den privaten Konsum und nicht nur um die Verbreitung, also der an sich wirklich kriminellen Handlung. Und wozu sonst sollte der Angeklagte die Bilder behalten wollen, wenn er sie nicht auch konsumieren möchte? Der Vergleich mit den Fingern hinkt hier etwas.


 
Der Vergleich bezog sich auf das Argument, die Frau hätte gegen den privaten Besitz geklagt, um die Gefahr einer Veröffentlichung zu minimieren. Da passt er.

Für private Nutzung passt er natürlich nicht - aber wenn man sich darauf beschränkt, ergeben sich eine ganze Menge weiterer Aspekte, wieso so ein Verbot fragwürdig ist.




Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Eine Durchsuchung wird ja nicht "mal eben" genehmigt. Da braucht´s schon stichhaltige Gründe für. Denke nicht, dass die Frau sich einfach hinstellen und sagen kann, dass er noch Bilder von ihr hat - schon gibt´s ne Durchsuchung. Da würden ihr schon die Leute von der Polizei ne passende Antwort geben. Bis eine Durchsuchung genehmigt wird, muss schon einiges passieren - zumindest auf dieser "privaten" Ebene. Von daher sehe ich da kein großes Problem.


 
Ohne Durchsuchung ist das Urteil ziemlich nutzlos, oder?
Afaik sind gesetzliche Regelungen, deren Einhaltung nicht überprüft wird / werden kann, sogar unzulässig, weil eine Gleichbehandlung vor dem Gesetz unmöglich wird. (Der eine behält die Bilder illegal - und im passiert genauso nichts, wie dem pflichtbewussten Bürger, der sie löscht)


----------



## Oberst Klink (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*



Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Eine Durchsuchung wird ja nicht "mal eben" genehmigt. Da braucht´s schon stichhaltige Gründe für. Denke nicht, dass die Frau sich einfach hinstellen und sagen kann, dass er noch Bilder von ihr hat - schon gibt´s ne Durchsuchung. Da würden ihr schon die Leute von der Polizei ne passende Antwort geben. Bis eine Durchsuchung genehmigt wird, muss schon einiges passieren - zumindest auf dieser "privaten" Ebene. Von daher sehe ich da kein großes Problem.


 
Da müssen dann aber schon handfeste Beweise vorliegen, dass es überhaupt zu einer Untersuchung kommt. Sprich: Er muss ihr schriftlich gedroht haben, die Bilder zu veröffentlichen. Sofern da nichts hieb und stichfestes vorhanden ist, sind der Polizei die Hände gebunden. Und wenn sich die Beschuldigungen noch als falsch herausstellen, hat sie dann u.U. noch Ärger an der Backe wegen falscher Verdächtigung/übler Nachrede.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ohne Durchsuchung ist das Urteil ziemlich nutzlos, oder?
> Afaik sind gesetzliche Regelungen, deren Einhaltung nicht überprüft wird / werden kann, sogar unzulässig, weil eine Gleichbehandlung vor dem Gesetz unmöglich wird. (Der eine behält die Bilder illegal - und im passiert genauso nichts, wie dem pflichtbewussten Bürger, der sie löscht)





Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Da müssen dann aber schon handfeste Beweise vorliegen, dass es überhaupt zu einer Untersuchung kommt. Sprich: Er muss ihr schriftlich gedroht haben, die Bilder zu veröffentlichen. Sofern da nichts hieb und stichfestes vorhanden ist, sind der Polizei die Hände gebunden. Und wenn sich die Beschuldigungen noch als falsch herausstellen, hat sie dann u.U. noch Ärger an der Backe wegen falscher Verdächtigung/übler Nachrede.


 Ich denke allein die Diskussion darüber in Foren (nicht nur hier) sorgt schon dafür, dass es kaum Durchsuchungen geben wird. Von daher macht´s schon Sinn. Es hat halt ein gewisses Abschreckpotential. Wobei anständige Menschen solche Bilder eh entweder löschen oder unter Verschluß halten.


----------



## Oberst Klink (25. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*

Naja, nach einer wüsten Trennung, will man die alten Bilder von der Ex doch eh am liebsten Verbrennen


----------



## cuthbert (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*

Wie schon mehrfach gesagt, wäre das Veröffentlichen ohne Erlaubnis auch schon vorher eine Straftat gewesen. Und das Drohen damit wäre Erpressung gewesen und damit ebenso schon vorher strafbar. 

Von daher ist das interessante an den Urteil tatsächlich, zumindest nach dem was hier zu lesen ist, dass scheinbar schon der Umstand ausreicht, dass die Klägerin glaubhaft darstellen konnte, dass die Bilder noch existieren. 

Wozu sonst würde das Urteil als neu bezeichnet werden, wenn das was der Typ gemacht hätte, auch schon bisher eine Straftat gewesen wäre? 

Naja ich bin mal gespannt, ob es aufgrund dieses Urteils demnächst öfter ähnliches zu lesen gibt. Denn es gibt bestimmt nicht wenige, denen es unangenehm ist, dass der Ex-Partner noch solche Bilder hat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*



Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Ich denke allein die Diskussion darüber in Foren (nicht nur hier) sorgt schon dafür, dass es kaum Durchsuchungen geben wird. Von daher macht´s schon Sinn. Es hat halt ein gewisses Abschreckpotential. Wobei anständige Menschen solche Bilder eh entweder löschen oder unter Verschluß halten.


 
PCGH mag wichtig sein. Aber so wichtig, dass sich Justiz und Polizei nach uns richten, sind wir nicht. 





noch nicht


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> PCGH mag wichtig sein. Aber so wichtig, dass sich Justiz und Polizei nach uns richten, sind wir nicht.


 So rum war das ja auch nicht gemeint. Meinte eher, dass Foren wie dieses zur Verbreitung des Urteils beitrage und so (nach einer gewissen Zeit) auch die meisten Leute wissen, dass es Ärger geben kann, wenn man die "flaschen" Bilder vom EX-Partner behält.
Hier (und in anderen Foren) wird ja nur über das Urteil geschrieben - Politik, Polizei und Richter werden sich wohl kaum nach der vorherrschenden Meinung aus Foren verhalten. Das wäre auch teilweise sehr bedenklich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*



Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> So rum war das ja auch nicht gemeint. Meinte eher, dass Foren wie dieses zur Verbreitung des Urteils beitrage und so (nach einer gewissen Zeit) auch die meisten Leute wissen, dass es Ärger geben kann, wenn man die "flaschen" Bilder vom EX-Partner behält.


 
Das Problem bei dem Urteil ist doch aber, dass die Wirksamkeit der Regelung nicht davon abhängt, ob jemand Bilder behält oder nicht, sondern davon dass der Ex-Partner glaubt, er würde Bilder behalten. In diesem Moment, einzig und allein auf den Glauben hin, müsste eine Hausdurchsuchung her - sonst ist die Regelung wirkungs- und sinnlos.


----------



## Lexx (26. Mai 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Naja, nach einer wüsten Trennung, will man die alten Bilder von der Ex doch eh am liebsten Verbrennen


Da müsst ichs ja erst noch ausdrucken.
Dauert eine Weile.

Da verbenne ich lieber die Ex.. 
Die kohlt, bevor der Drucker fertig ist.


----------



## Azamat-Bagatovski (17. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Urteil: Intimfotos müssen nach Beziehungsende gelöscht werden*

Man muss sich vorher überlegen, ob man solche Fotos schießen möchte. Wenn man es aber in Erwägung zieht, dann muss man auch seine Pflichten dazu kennen. Vor allem habe ich neulich einen Artikel gefunden, in dem das Problem dieses Themas näher erklärt wird. Diese Seite findet ihr hier: https://www.aid24.de/rechtsblog/int...nach-dem-ende-der-liebesbeziehung-zu-loeschen
Viel Spaß beim Lesen


----------

